# Atlas Lathe Carriage Stop



## lostbuckaroo (May 15, 2020)

Does somebody on here make and sell carriage stops for the 12x36 Craftsman/Atlas Lathe? 

Thank you


----------



## JPMacG (May 15, 2020)

I have not seen any shop-made carriage stops for an Atlas lathe for sale.   Original carriage stops are available on eBay for $$$.  Lots of people make simple non-micrometer type carriage stops themselves.  I think Mr.Pete on Youtube has a video on making one

I have an original Atlas carriage stop and use it a lot - for almost everything I do on the lathe.


----------



## lostbuckaroo (May 15, 2020)

Yep that's the type of simple carriage stop I'd like.. The type (Mr. Pete) made..  




However I don't have a vertical mill so I was hoping somebody on here made them?


----------



## ErichKeane (May 15, 2020)

You can actually buy a micrometer head pretty inexpensively ($60-$100 for a non-digital, depending on length) https://www.mcmaster.com/micrometer-heads/.

Unfortunately, none of the cheap manufacturers make them! I've got a Starrett I found cheap at one point in a drawer that might become one some day. You could presumably keep an eye out, or just grind the body off a cheap micrometer.


----------



## kd4gij (May 15, 2020)

To make Mr. Pete's with out a mill. You can use a piece of 3/8 flat stock  or 1/2" if you have 1/2" ways to form the notch. You will have 3 pieces instead of 2


----------



## lostbuckaroo (May 15, 2020)

Your right I could.. I just liked the idea of a 2 peice machined stop. Thanks


----------



## kd4gij (May 15, 2020)

I use a 2" travel dial indicator instead of a stop. Made a clamp on bracket for it


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2020)

Here is one that was made on a 6" Atlas lathe to be like the original.


----------



## phubbman (May 21, 2020)

kd4gij said:


> I use a 2" travel dial indicator instead of a stop. Made a clamp on bracket for it



I also did this.  Mine is a 618 lathe, but the same idea works for yours.  The pics are from the "deansphotographica" website where he shows how to make it (and many other small projects).  It's shown with a cheapo Harbor Freight 1" travel dial indicator (which works just fine) though i usually use it with a good quality 2" travel dial indicator.  It's easy to make and a fun little project.


----------



## Tozguy (May 21, 2020)

A mighty mag like this can be used to hold an indicator for carriage travel, tail stock quill travel and other movement of parts. I find it very versatile.








						Mighty Mag 400-3 | Universal Magnetic Base Quick Release Test/Dial Indicator Holder USA
					

Our multipurpose-full mighty mag quick release test and dial indicator holder is a top-quality industrial magnet ideal for setting up or inspecting any lathe.




					allindustrial.com


----------



## bill70j (May 21, 2020)

lostbuckaroo said:


> Does somebody on here make and sell carriage stops for the 12x36 Craftsman/Atlas Lathe?
> 
> Thank you


lostbuckaroo:

Youtube creator Tom Griffin has an excellent video series where he shows the viewer how to  make a carriage stop for the Atlas Lathe.  He even includes drawings.  I made one for my 10F per his instructions and it works great.  Happy to make same for your lathe for cost of materials and shipping.

Regards, Bill Buckalew
(aka "buckaroo" as a kid)


----------



## Weldo (May 25, 2020)

I also wanted a carriage stop/indicator mount for my 10" Atlas.  I bought a Mighty Mag holder but found that I couldn't really mount it anywhere and have the indicator hit the carriage on a good spot.

I lack a milling machine to carve one out of a block but I do have a welder.  So I ended up making this one.




It clamps on the way with two 3/8" bolts and has a lug for mounting a dial indicator.

More details in posts 352, 353, 357, and 365 of the Quarantine Projects thread...

Quarantine Projects


----------



## Shotgun (Nov 19, 2020)

bill70j said:


> lostbuckaroo:
> 
> Youtube creator Tom Griffin has an excellent video series where he shows the viewer how to  make a carriage stop for the Atlas Lathe.  He even includes drawings.  I made one for my 10F per his instructions and it works great.  Happy to make same for your lathe for cost of materials and shipping.
> 
> ...


I have a plan to do something similar to this, except I'm going to run a wire through the center of the adjustment bolt, to an electrically isolated brass button on the carriage end.  Tie the wire into the emergency stop control of VFD.  The goal is to stop the motor when the button gets grounded.  I'll have to finagle a way to back off the "switch" before firing the VFD back up, but that'll probably consist of turning the head backwards a couple of turns by hand.


----------

